# A treasure trove at Big Lots (sword targets)



## Grenadier (Jun 11, 2005)

I know it may sound funny, but it never hurts to check out Big Lots, especially if you are into doing tameshigiri (cutting) with your swords. 

I just found a display, where they were selling straw beach mats, and pool noodles (both of which are fun targets) for 99 cents apiece. So far, I can't complain about the quality of the straw mats; I've soaked some in water for a couple of hours, and sliced through them, and they felt as satisfying as any rice straw tatami.


----------



## ScottUK (Jun 26, 2005)

What the hell is 'Big Lots'?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 26, 2005)

Used to be called Pic 'n' Save - essentially an overflow discount store


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 26, 2005)

ScottUK said:
			
		

> What the hell is 'Big Lots'?


A chain of stores in the USA.  They deal in closeout, refurbished, and obselete merchandise.  They also sell slightly blemished furniture at low prices.  

I would never buy any food products from there, but sometimes you can find some dirt cheap hardware that's actually pretty good.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

I used to uload trucks at one of thier warehouses in columbus ohio......

 oh the horror..
     the horror....
 :erg:


----------

